# ne pas se moucher du  coude



## Alessia1804

Bonsoir,
Je suis italienne et j'étudie le français. Je ne comprends pas ce qui signifie "ne pas se moucher du coude". Pourriez-vous me l' expliquer et, si possible, m'en donner une traduction en italien?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## iuytr

C'est une vieille expression qui signifie : se prendre pour quelqu'un d'important (sans doute à tort). […]


----------



## Alessia1804

J' ai compris. Merci !


----------



## Aliph

Si potrebbe tradurre con l’espressione “avere la puzza sotto il naso”.


----------



## Alessia1804

Merci!


----------



## Aliph

Je t’en prie.


----------

